# best way to move personal belongings back to South africa



## wedahd (Jul 6, 2013)

I am currently working in Dubai and is planning to move back to South Africa next year. I want to start moving some of my clothing, TV and small bits home already. Can anyone let me know the best way to do this or which companies to use.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

wedahd said:


> I am currently working in Dubai and is planning to move back to South Africa next year. I want to start moving some of my clothing, TV and small bits home already. Can anyone let me know the best way to do this or which companies to use.


We used Seven Seas to move from UK to SA. They were excellent and not too expensive.


----------

